

Jon Stewart: ChatRoulette - initself
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-march-4-2010/tech-talch---chatroulette

======
Locke1689
"ChatRoulette is like regular roulette, but five of the chambers are filled
with cock."

Strangely profound statement. As always, he does a magnificent job of making
the mainstream media look like morons.

~~~
dotBen
Not wanting to be a pedant, but I think the exact quote is "ChatRoulette is
like _Russian_ roulette, but five of the chambers are filled with cock."

Regular roulette doesn't involve a gun and chambers... unless you run up
gambling debts to shady people, I guess.

------
nazgulnarsil
"we're slipping guys. we're bleeding viewers. people just don't care about the
news anymore. we need something that grabs people. steve, who's our main
demographic these days?"

"uh...well according to nielsen it looks like...scared old people."

"I have an idea."

------
jayair
I posted it on Twitter as well. Here is the Canadian link -
[http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/the-daily-show-with-jon-
ste...](http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart/full-
episodes/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart---march-4-2010/#clip270998)

------
shizcakes
Brian Williams really has some phenomenal comedy cameos. I'm thinking of 30
Rock, and it seems like he keeps popping up all over the place.

~~~
brandnewlow
He's a genius. Read his Soprano's recaps for Slate from a few years back:
<http://www.slate.com/id/2163797/entry/2163798/>

------
icco
What amazes me about this short is not that they satirically covered the news,
but the amount of clips and actual people they were able to put together to
make the segment really work.

------
dimarco
Jon & the Daily Show crew have a satirical way of covering certain topics
without actually _covering_ them, which I appreciate.

It's the same reason that most of my news comes from the Daily Show and
news.bbc.co.uk

------
handelaar
Friends don't send friends links to geo-locked video clips.

~~~
ugh
Geo-locked? That’s strange. Where? I can watch here in Germany. Despite having
to endure ads which are in no way relevant for me.

I thought only Hulu was geo-locked. People might simply not know that
something is geo-locked if it’s only unavailable in a few places. The sites
(regrettably) don’t come with a warning.

~~~
gjm11
Unavailable in the UK.

~~~
ugh
That’s both mean and strange.

What possible gain could there be from excluding the UK and (seemingly)
allowing access in continental Europe?

~~~
pmjordan
IIRC, (a version of) The Daily Show is broadcast on UK television. We wouldn't
want competition now, would we?

~~~
halo
Indeed. It's shown on the digital terrestrial channel More4 the day after
broadcast, as well as available online via 4OD. Sadly, The Colbert Report is
also blocked and that's not shown in the UK.

------
naqeeb
Sadly, you think the Mainstream Media would realize that viewers are not as
afraid of the internets as they were back in the 90s. There is a reason why
more people watch the Daily Show for their news these days.

On a side note, I would have loved a cameo appearance from Chris Hansen and
the To Catch A Predator crew.

~~~
harshpotatoes
I was waiting for Chris to pop out.

"Sit down. Have a seat, Jon. So what are you doing here?"

------
borga
It's Jon. Sorry.

~~~
simplegeek
I'm not sure why you're sorry? Yes, I'm not American so may be there is
something that I don't know? Just plain curious ;)

~~~
tvon
I suspect the original submission said "John" and not the correct "Jon".

------
morphir
Linus Torvalds called the bsd-people for a bunch 'masturbating monkeys' and
the digg-crowd for a bunch of 'wanking walruses'. I wonder if there was a more
appropriate term for chatroulettes users..

But lets be honest guys - we all thought "err.. why did I not think of that".

------
cookiecaper
I don't know wtf is wrong with these newspeople. Not that many people know
about ChatRoulette -- for instance, no one in my family knows about it, and
with all the time I spend online on sites like this, I've only heard it
mentioned a few times.

But when you get on TV to "warn parents" about this "frightening new trend" of
seeing penises, you tell a lot of "normal" people about it and only make
things worse.

The mainstream media is desperate to look like they know what's happening with
kids and the internet, but they really just constantly misreport and their own
reporting skews numbers. See also the ridiculous obsession with Twitter.

~~~
dotBen
um, are you aware that Daily Show is satire and not really 'newspeople'. Just
saying.

"See also the ridiculous obsession with Twitter."

<sigh>

~~~
henrikschroder
Yes, but the Daily Show also showed clips from actual news programs, and they
are certainly clueless.

~~~
qjz
No, they're not. They have staff reading reddit, Hacker News, Slashdot, etc.
in order to find interesting news leads to sensationalize. It's THEIR JOB.

~~~
mcantor
[citation needed]

~~~
knome
[http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/15/colorado.boy.world.watching...](http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/15/colorado.boy.world.watching/index.html?eref=rss_us)

------
MrHyde
The mainstream media does not understand the internet? Incomprehensible!

~~~
groaner
On the contrary, I think they understand exactly what this site is about and
are happy to demonize it, possibly to the extent that they can get the powers
that be to introduce restrictions on online video so that we can all go back
to getting our spoon-fed media.

~~~
lallysingh
No, I think they're morons. That seems more consistent.

~~~
itistoday
I see no reason why they can't be both, evil and morons. :-)

------
swombat
So how can I watch this in the UK?

~~~
petercooper

      ssh -D 8080 -C -N your-non-UK-based-ssh-server-name
    

Then use localhost:8080 as a SOCKS proxy from a spare Web browser (Firefox is
particularly easy for this).

Or get a cheap VPN account. Lots of providers. I pay $5 a month for this
(mostly because my ISP frequently blocks access to Google). Hit connect, watch
video, hit disconnect.. bob's your uncle, etc.

~~~
1010011010
Which ISP is that?

~~~
petercooper
I signed up with Pipex (a good business ISP), but they became Tiscali, then
they became TalkTalk (a trashy - IMHO - consumer ISP). They seem to not-so-
transparently proxy HTTP so badly that large swathes of the Web wobble in and
out of working.

------
freshfunk
ROFL love his joke on how it's russian roulette with 5 _____

~~~
abstractbill
Interesting, looks like whatever you typed after the "5" tickled a HN bug -
there's an unclosed <i> tag that causes the reply link on your comment to be
rendered in italics.

~~~
staunch
The asterisk is used for italics. If you leave one at the end of your comment
it does this, it seems. _

------
sutro
You're not allowed to submit links like this to HN, because HN is too serious
and important for humor. Cue the censorious "we're becoming just like reddit"
comments...

~~~
sutro
Thanks folks, I'm trying to get to 0, -4 at a time. I'm here all week.

